# Witch's shack



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

So I was thinkin' the other day... (scary right there, I know) that I'd like to have a "nice" shack for my witch. 

I would probably frame with with scrape lumber and use either palete boards to wall it, or even pink foam board painted to be like wood. 

Anyone have any thoughts of what I could do for a roof? Also, any ideas on what interesting nicknacks I would populate in and around it to make it witchy? I have some interesting bottles of ingredients already, and I saw the thread on latex rooster feet. Anything else? 

My brain is getting soggy from the rain and I need some inspiration! :jol:


----------



## angelor (Jun 21, 2011)

A root and thatch look would be nice. I would use plywood so dried grasses and twigs could be stapled in place to create a layered look. as for the dress maybe the cave scene in "Sleepy Hollow" could be a good place to start.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'd suggest checking out Darkrose Manor 2010 - The Hollow for some ideas.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

I gathered all sorts of jars from anything from jelly to scrapbooking supplies, distressed them with some brown paint to make them look grungy and ages, and filled them with all sorts of things like spices, sea salts that were dyed a different color, even wood ash. Also bundled some weeds and let them dry to look like other ingredients for my witchy room. Good luck!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm posting an image from a user on HalloweenForum - yubney. I don't know if he still has all the photos..but he did a great witches shack right in the entryway of his house. I was quite jeolous when I saw the images. There are better photos...but here's a peek...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, thats a pretty good idea you found there, DL.... great example, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Hauntiholik said:


> I'd suggest checking out Darkrose Manor 2010 - The Hollow for some ideas.


 AWESOME detail in here! Totally amazing!!!! Thanks soooo much for sharing the thread link Hauntiholik!!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*For the roof you may try some lattice with natural branches attached. This way you would have cover and twigs and leaves dangling down inside. *

*As far as props... several faux candles, old books, ravens, rats, bats, cats, apothecary jars/bottles, cauldren, ruby slippers, brooms, cobwebs, skulls and bones, rubber chickens, voodoo dolls, gator head...... just to name a few.*


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

rubber chickens? Is your witch a comedian??


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I have a lot of these elements, and more, in my witch hunter's barn. One thing missing is something to tie all the ambience together, I think. From the references I've seen, spanish moss and hang-y drape-y things help, but that won't work for mine...


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

MacabreRob said:


> rubber chickens? Is your witch a comedian??


LOL, could be?? Depends on the theme you're going with.

But..... with the right detail painting, hanging upside down with a slit throat and a jar full of blood underneath, a rubber chicken could be an effective prop in a witch's shack. Just a suggestion.


----------

